# what does it take to buy or sell a firearm between private parties?



## JWF (Aug 28, 2009)

really i have two questions here. so thank you in advance for your input

http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/...selected=over&isFirearm=Y&parent_category_rn=

sombody i know has a friend who is selling one of these with 7 magazines, and 300+ rounds, and he offered it to me for $600. but its under the law enforcment section of the S&W site, and even though it mentions civillian use in the description, does this mean i can buy it as a civillian? or is this different from state to state? sorry if thats a dumb question!

SO...he says that between private buyers and sellers in illinois, there is no paperwork needed for the transaction. so this means that if he sold me this gun, it STILL wouldnt be registered to me. is this really how it works? ussually i can trust this guy but this sounds bizzare to me. i always thought if sombody sold you a gun, you had to have registered under your name for the police and whatnot. figured this is a good place to ask since i dont really want to go down to the police station haha


----------



## JWF (Aug 28, 2009)

the link should be working now


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

JWF said:


> i apologize for that. it should be working now


it is...

I don't see any reason why you couldn't buy it.



> i dont really want to go down to the police station


believe it or not, the police are the best to ask (or whatever agency handles FOIDs in Illinois)...no need to go down to the station a call should get you the answer you need.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

JWF said:


> what does it take to buy or sell a firearm between private parties?


When it comes to IL, I don't know the laws. But all it should take is money and a gun. Be careful.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

found this:

http://www.isp.state.il.us/docs/9-049.pdf

private party transfers on the second page

I'll say again, it's best to check with your local LEA to be sure there aren't any additional local laws to comply with.


----------



## JWF (Aug 28, 2009)

thanks guys this was very helpful. im going to call and find out if theres anything else i need.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Just money and a dark corner to make the exchange :anim_lol:

Actually it depends on the state your in.

Some states (esp. CA, NY, Mass.) have some weird laws.

:smt1099


----------



## todd44044 (Mar 23, 2012)

I have recently called the state police with questions. Got a call back from an extremely rude trooper. Then I called and asked to speak to a different officer. I received two totally different answers. My point? Police officers know no more about firearm statutes than you or I. If they are a firearm enthusiast or collector they MIGHT have a clue. But if not then they will only tell you what they have heard or simply make up their own laws as they go. Thats the short of it. I then contacted the Department of natural resources and got a very detailed and respectful answer to my question. DNR is by far your best bet. Asking a police officer is like playin russian roulette


----------



## celt (Dec 24, 2012)

I usually write out a bill of sale with both foid #s and signatures in duplicate.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Of course, it might be a stolen gun. You might ask the police to run the model and serial number, explaining why you're asking.

In some states, an ordinary bill-of-sale, listing both the seller and buyer and their identifications, is sufficient proof that no wrongdoing was intended. But if the gun was stolen, you will have it taken from you, and whatever you paid for it will be lost.


----------



## plinker56 (Jan 29, 2010)

Being from Il. I believe celt and Steve have it right. Written agreement/bill of sale between the 2 parties and you are supposed to keep a record of it for 10yrs.


----------

